# 7 year old canadian/usa dual citizen living permanently in canada...Tax question?



## Man34 (May 25, 2012)

Hi every one,

This question is reqarding my 7 year old daughter. She is a canadian/usa dual citizen. She was born in america while I was working/training there. We moved to canada when she was 9 months old, and since then me and my whole family are permanently residing in canada. We all have acquired canadian citizenship and I regularly pay all canadian taxes. None of the other members of my family (including me, my wife and my son) have american citizenship. Naturally, my daughter has no income and does not hold a bank account and she is my dependant. However, she does have a valid usa passport and ssn #.

My question is do I have to file american taxes for my daughter separately every year? My canadian accountant says wait till she grows up and starts making money. However, considering the new environment, I am thinking of getting a second opinion.

Thanks for ur comments.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your daughter doesn't have to file US taxes until she is receiving income in her own name - and even then, she won't have to file until her income exceeds the filing threshold. Currently the filing threshold for a single person is $9500 - so until she has $9500 in income in her own name, you can rest easy.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Man34 (May 25, 2012)

thanks a lot Bev...


----------

